# Philosophically speaking...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I sometimes wonder about the mental level of Americans. When a show like The Walking Dead is in the top ratings and a thought provoking show like Rubicon is cancelled where are we? It seems like the most predictable comedies and reality shows are the food for the American brain. Even the "serious" shows seem to require throwing in the silly one liners that first graders do not consider funny. I worry about us.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We get a lot of comedies here in the uk from the USA,and there are a lot of them really which are very bad I mean terrible crap. What I call nepetistic Jewish junk.It's the same old crap over and over.Really bad jokes bad story lines and every one waits till someone finishes there line before adding their unfunny answer bad timing.I cannot stand them but when you get nepetism in show business as the money is so good you get loads of people coming out of the woodwork,repeating the same old guff,again and again Oh for something new,we get it here time after time, with continuous piped in supposed audience laughter when nothing is funny.Don't get me started as I am really the joke as I pay for this crap. Alistair


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Nepotistic Jewish junk?? Are you for real? This is a woodworking forum, not a bigotry forum.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Scotsman, unfortunately here in the US you have to pay for the packaged crap to get the few shows that are worth watching. Except for sports I do not watch ABC, NBC, CBS, or FOX. Those networks are the primary crap producers. Although, I don't suppose crap production would be fiscally responsible if people didn't watch. They will continue to produce crap as long as mentally dehanced Americans keep watching.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

fuzz, please go away from this thread if the truth hurts or offends. Thank you…

edit: I do have to say fuzz you have some nice projects.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

C'mon… top show was breaking bad! Cancer patient running a Drug/Meth empire!

Have to agree a bit with fuzz though…. it is disconcerting that somehow poor quality TV programming from Hollywood is a to be blamed on the Jews…. that is pretty messed up and bigoted.

Nepotism is no big surprise anywhere really - - - but beware folks out chanting it must be the *evil Jews*.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DrDirt, I have two thoughts concerning our Jewish bretheren and I have stated one of my thoughts in a previous post.
1. Generally speaking they are the smartest, most intelligent people in the world proven over and over.
2. They control what we watch whether movies or tv. Good or bad I cannot say. I do know there is a heap of mental junk out there.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the walking dead because it doesn't insult my intelligence like Rubicon. It's not pretentious and it's not trying to be something it isn't meant to be. It's mindless fun with good character development, enough plot predictability to keep you tuned in, but not thrown through loops week after week - and a pretty cool story behind it.

Rubicon reminded me why I hate tinfoil hat conspiracy theorists.

Also of note, The walking dead is the only TV show I watch. I'd rather read or do something creative.

Edit - also to emphasize the Jewish point - I have some friends in "the biz". It's 100% true. Everyone calling the shots as to what entertains your eyes, ears, or both is Jewish. Not that it's a good thing or a bad thing; but that is a fact.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess no one else watches tv. Oh well…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

About the only thing that I watch are the cooking shows, Not triple D but quality. Also nature and science. The rest to me is just plain junk.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Judging from some of the garbage labeled 'entertainment', I am afraid we have a growing sub-culture of coprophiliac‎s.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

madts, you don't watch Homeland? My, my…

edit: thedane, scat lovers


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think people aren't admitting to being hooked on Duck Dynasty - and having and Uncle Si bobblehead on their desks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya all know reality tv is not real reality. I guess it should be called staged reality…


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Many successful "American" shows are remakes of British TV.
The Office,
Top Gear,
All in the Family,
Sanford and Son,
Who wants to be a Millionaire, (I think its British).

Reality TV took off during a writers strike. But you have to be
very naive to think a show like "Survivor" is not scripted. I can't
see a network pouring millions of dollars into production w/o
a plan for the "drama".

BJ


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I like Duck Dynasty and I know its not real. It is entertaining. I watch some shows to learn and some to entertain me. Not many entertaining shows left anymore.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Also, the stuff on major networks in primetime is crass, rude, and not entertaining. Not fit for a family to sit down and watch together. Duck Dynasty, as silly as it is, is fit for family viewing.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a big fan of Big Bang Theory on TBS

Duck Dynasty cracked me up when Si and Phil went to the school for Career day - Si talked to the 4th graders about Vietnam, and Phil field dressed a duck in a 5 gallon pail as the girls in the class ewwwwed and Gagged as he peeled and gutted it.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't watch any of the reality tv shows.
Comedy's, Nature, Science. Movies every once in a while. 
The wife likes (so I watch with her every once in a while) 
Castle, NCIS, and Bones. (and some cooking shows) That's about it for our viewing pleasures.

We talk about how unbelievable that some of those stupid shows are still on TV. Stupid commercials to match.
I'm constantly saying, picture the ad company selling their pitch to the major company in the board room and all the executives saying yeah, I like it. What is wrong with them? Catering to a whole different level of intelligence, just the way the government wants it, but that's a different story that you shouldn't get involved with….


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

you are right about tv shows ,I hardly watch tv ,some star trek reruns,a few nature shows,and that's about it,oh yes hockey ,soccer if it's a good game.
One thing you forgot to mention is the* news *or I should say one the sided,biased junk that we are fed constantly,and if there's nothing "news worthy" then the likes of CNN find something mundane and takes off with it for as long as they can milk it.
It looks like there's nothing good happening in this world,all we hear is bad news,horror stories.what ever happened to good old fashion journalism,we need more Robin MacNeils,Jim Lehrers.now a days even news reporters call themselves journalists.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Even Big Bang Theory has them sleeping together. Sheesh. There's nothing to watch with children anymore.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

All, don't forget my religion/politics resolution.

Todd, never heard that one. Watching silly shows for the family?


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"I sometimes wonder about the mental level of Americans."

Me, too. But I've come to the realization that I'm not going to change it. My focus is now on coaching, counseling, teaching my grandchildren that tremendous opportunities exist in a country like you describe, DKV, and how to take advantage of those opportunities and to fly above it all.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, yeah DKV! Actually I would rather spend time in the shop than watch TV, but my family wouldn't. They wouldn't be any fun in the shop anyhow.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

One thing I will say about Duck Dynasty … no sex, no violence (unless you consider the ducks, fish, gators, etc.).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Would I be wrong in saying that the "Duck" show is highly popular on this site? I wonder what the more cerebral among us watch? a1Jim, HorizontalMike, Poopie, JustJoe, renners, Joe Lyddon…you know, those guys.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The cerebral are watching Charlie Rose on PBS.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

There hasn't been a good comedy on TV since Carol Burnett went off.
When comedy went to "canned" laughter it just bombed.
Even SNL isn't funny anymore and late night shows…forget it.
There are very few shows my wife and I watch. What surprises me is a pilot show comes on once and all of a sudden it's the number 1 hit! It's like that crap is thrown out there and they are saying "here, you like this" 
My carrier bill keeps going up and the product keeps going down. About one more raise out of VERIZON and I'm going to dump everything. Some of the woodworking shows aren't much either.
I used to think I was just becoming a grumpy old geezer until I read some of the above. Now I know I'm not alone.
Good post.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Any Statler Brothers fans out there? They had a song that sort of sums it up: *"Whatever happened to Randolph Scott has happened to the industry."*

They were talking about the movies, but same applies to TV and music.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

TV is basically crap, with few exceptions, in most all 57 states.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, I made your 'Cerebral' list, Duck Dynasty - the only way I can describe it is like the Kardashians for trailer trash. That might seem harsh, but wtf, they have become famous for what? Beards?

Todd, if you want a lovely family series, check out 'Heartland' - about the adventures of a lovely young horse whisperer and her family on Netflix. It's a Canadian Film Board production I think.
I think, therefore I am.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Really, let's be pretentious about how other people entertain themselves.

Going back to Shakespeare while some people consider it to be "classy" to read Shakespeare it is really just old, well written, smut and drama.

If you can't see the Walking Dead for what it is and not what your closed mind thinks it is then that is your problem. It is a drama that just happens to have zombies in it. I also enjoy Supernatural and American Horror Story.

Some great shows that are suitable for families include "How it's Made" and "Modern Marvels". I do miss that the History has more or less given up showing history on it and I also miss actual music on MTV.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

pat, do you watch Homeland? I just discovered Vikings. Watched the whole first seaon free and commercial free. Amazon Prime…BTW, I'm a little pretentious…I prefer my butter on the upside face.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't have showtime so I never got into Homeland. I have seen a few episodes of Vikings and they weren't bad, a bit predictable.

I started watching Game of Thrones and didn't quite see the attraction, I only made it three episodes in though before I lost interest.

Most of what I watch is nonfiction, what isn't is usually Sci-fi or Horror.

I really liked the History Channels series the Men who built America and would recommend that to anyone, family friendly and educational too.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Todd, If you don't think Duck Dynasty is real, you have never been to Monroe,La. (or Decateur, Ar.) !


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd say the level of American TV is about the level of LJs.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The new discovery channel series *Klondike* looks like it could be interesting…

I certainly would NOT say that the Kardashians are "better" or even classier than the Robertsons on Duck Dynasty.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

CW Supernatural fan here. That and PBS, Antiques Road Show, American Pickers, Pawn Stars and news shows. ABC,CBS, NBC and CNN… oh and Pro football. Also HEAT fan.

Guess I do have full life >grinz<.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"*Going back to Shakespeare while some people consider it to be "classy" to read Shakespeare it is really just old, well written, smut and drama.*"

Precisely! 100 years from now your local museum will be showing Honey Boo-Boo reruns on a restored antique flat-screen 2-D television, and folks will be discussing why that kind of artistic genius just doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"What's wrong with America"

They're all watching the wrong tv shows…
They're Liberals…
They're Conservatives….
They read the Washington post….
They waste time watching football…
They don't watch football…
They watch Fox News, You can tell when they parrot what is said..
They watch MSNBC News, You can tell when they parrot what is said..
They haven't been to college
They have been to college
They're agnostic,
They're Christian
They're Muslim
They're Jewish
All Irishmen are drunks
All Asians are smart

"What I call nepetistic Jewish junk"... Scottsman
"The goal of the Jewish race is to enslave the world through propaganda"....Adolf Hitler

We all have an opinion. I've found that for every right one there is an opposite right one. Hitler truly believed that his opinion was the only one that mattered. This post started out offensive and for some reason that's all I see in it because of that.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Godwin's law
"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches ,In other words, Godwin said that, given enough time, in any online discussion-regardless of topic or scope-someone inevitably makes a comparison to Hitler or the Nazis.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

distrbd - - Actually it went to being the fault of the Jews at *Comment #1 from Scottsman*.

So it didn't need long to go to Godwins law.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that it is time for Deek to shut this one down, or else he will be forced to break his new years resolution. Getting very close.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This wouldn't have happened if you'd just stuck to bashing the Catholic Church, Deek.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Deek, but you've blown your resolution. "2014 for me on LJ's is going to be about woodworking and nothing but woodworking." That you've chosen to nitpick your resolution post to only preclude religion and politics is understandable (you have so much to say!), but the resolution must be consider blown. You can't be, as they say, 'almost pregnant.'

Welcome back to the fray (bless your heart).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, and Godwin = Hitler. There, now can we stop invoking that worthless reference? Giving names to social behavior is fine (although I am surprised the 'Law' doesn't also pontificate on the IQ of those who fall victim) but otherwise contributes absolutely nothing to a thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

madts, tough to shut down. This is my last participation. Funny how simple subjects become so deep and dark.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I do not watch TV anymore, I do not even subscribe to any channel. Enough cathodic pollution for the brain. 
Yes I agree, the IQ level of American shows is getting lower than a first grader might like. But when you look at the stats this is what Americans like, so very worrisome.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes Deek. Hard to shut down. Once did something to do with guns and it went on and on and on. Good luck before you are excommunicated.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I for one am thankful of Smitty's contribution to this thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, ok…it is not my last contribution. I did find something interesting.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=deek
I am the spittin' image of definition 3.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

"2014 will not be such a different year"


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I like Downton Abbey. There, I said it. And since it comes on PBS, that means I'm smart for liking it.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't believe it took until comment 44 to get down to Deek's rejuvenation. May this site be back to being fun again.

Regarding TV: Walking Dead: Classy.
Homeland: Real classy.
How It's Made: Super classy.

Somehow, I find time to enjoy woodworking, my family, books, my job, single-malt scotch, and everything else that makes life good. At the end of the day I enjoy some cheap network laughs. Best show on TV: South Park


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Now that's funny. +1 to Tedstor.

And an apology to distrbd, my faux pas.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I was not insulting the Jews many of whom are amongst my best friends . I love jewish people .but you must admit in the very highly paid tv and film industry especially tv what comes out regarding comedy is the same old bunch of people the largest number of them being jewish, they do so because quite correctly or at least understandibly they like to be like anyone else among the top money.Typical of how e we cannot discuss Jewish people before someone immediately rants that anyone doing so is anti semetic what's wrong with discussing the role of nepetism among jews in highly paid comedy shows were the same old crap is regurgitated again and again by the same old faces.I will give you a good example of how touchy this subject becomes dr Dirt spreads and magnifies what I said (and stand by by) using the phrase evil jews which is somewhere in his over ripe imagination .So please Dr dirt show me were I ranted about the EVIL JEWS i SAID ABSOLUTELY NO SUCH THING ABSOLUTELY NOT.So please don't try to stir what I said and stand by into a statement of anti semetic hatred as said many of my dearest friends are Jewish and actually they agree with me.Alistair


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Alistair I like you but I do not like"Nepotistic Jewish junk"comment.
I did not watch a TV show in over 15 years. 
I have a 46" TV but I use it as my computer monitor.
I do not watch commercial, cable or satellite TV ever.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a tv now, but have at times refused to have one in the home. Tell your friends and neighbors you don't have a tv and everyone will try and give one to you. I usually play the mandolin while watching most shows.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

US tv comedy is generally poor since "Frasier" ran out of steam.
I like "Game of Thrones" & the 1st season of the Duckies was very funny.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm glad the shlong thing worked out for you Deek, it was quite unintentional.

There are a couple of things I watch on the history channel, but even they are dumbed down. Well either they are dumbed down or made to be dumb to save on production costs. I wish that guy who does the narration would stop repeating himself every five minutes. Take an hour long TV slot, take off twelve minutes for ad breaks and titles, repeat the same thing at least six times, you only get about 20 minutes of facts. Fact.

Anyone following 'Nazi Megastructures'?

I'll get my coat…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

TV has not been the same since the end of Flipper. If they brought Flipper back, I would consider starting to watch again.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you guys get old " Skippy The Bush Kangaroo " show? Same vintage as Flipper. Many closeups of old dried out kangaroo paws untying knots, rolling cigarettes, etc.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Monty Python, Mr. bean, and that other crazy guy from England obsessed by big boobs. Now those were TV shows. (Benny Hill).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone remember Whirly Birds? How about Boston Blackie? Flash Gordon?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

H.R. Puff'n'stuff. Boy, howdy, that's when the older generation showed us how television should be made. And Room 222, Bewitched, The Flying Nun, Joni Loves Chachi and even Welcome Back Kotter. Soooooo much better than any shows today.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bewitched. Remember when Darin's part switched from being played by Dick York to Dick Sargent?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That was pure scandal but the writers handled it well, didn't they?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

From what i can tell British humor almost always involves an olive from a martini getting knocked into a womans cleavage, the guy trying to get it out and the woman chasing him around beating him over the head.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Pat,I see you also like Benny Hill.
How about tv comedies from the seventies,Sanford and son.all in the family,the Jeffersons.now we are talking .
From the eighties I can only remember Cheers. 
Chuck,I like your signature,typical George Carlin .


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

M*A*S*H was a well-written and funny show, less so when they when all preachy on us.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Allistair - 
This thread was started by Deek asking a pretty simple question about why a rather "base" show like walking dead is so popular and what that says about the audience.

You decided that the reason is "Jewish Nepotism" But now want to say 'but I meant that in a good way? really?

Your statement directly claims that these Jewish people only *hire their family members * (nepotism) and as such have control over all we see on the Tele.

There is not a jewish illuminati controlling the media


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

See, olives and boobs always go together. I love them both that way.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

distrbd - dont forget Good Times it was dyn-O-might

I grew up in the 80's some of the comedies I remember are the Cosby Show, Night Court, Married with Children, Murphy Brown and the Golden Girls.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Pat,the eighties were sort a fuggy for me lol,now I remember all those shows,I knew there were more. I never missed an episode of Married with children.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Smitty,I started to watch MASH reruns recently and totally dig it now.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It was a sad day for the television industry when Bobby Ewing came out of the shower. A cynical move that opened the door for writers and producers to start churning out any unbelievable old crap just so long as the ratings and revenue wouldn't suffer.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"......... this new show is going to make more money than the war on terror! " Jack Donaghy, 30 Rock.
We get a 30 Rock re-run every day at 7 pm. Our national broadcaster, the ABC, also ran The Colbert Report and John Stewart back to back for awhile. I miss those shows.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*renners *- I see another change in your avatar. Does this mean that we should be prepared for an imminent name change to The Lumberjock formerly known as The Lumberjock formerly known as renners?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That would be TLFKATLFKAR. Bit easier that way.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

dstrbd this ones for you


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Ren and Skimpy would be easier. Great show by the way. Those Canadians.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Men Without Children was the top rated show 95-99. You know who starred in it…right?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Stink bomb would be a good name for the deek.
I like your style.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DonG.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

South Park Rules! They pick on almost every group there is. Scientologists, Jews, Catholics (I am one), Mormons, Canadians, canadians, you name it. They even rip on Muslims, which many are afraid to do.

Instead of everyone trying to be more sensitive to others, people should quit being so damn sensitive.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do remember Tom Cruise working in the fudge packing plant?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Right on Tim.
Achmed is a dead terrorist but Jeff Dunham is still alive:


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

DKV, that's when Tom was in Stan's closet and everyone came to beg him to come out. Loved it.

One of my favorite ones was the show on sexual addicts. When the researchers discovered that large sums of cash caused monkeys to become oversexed creeps, I was ROFLMAO. It featured my town's beloved QB.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Deek #3 and fudge packing all in the same thread… must be a code in there somewhere


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey I never said I thought DD was real.  I do find it entertaining tho.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

America at its grandest. Is this what we want the rest of the world to think of us? Sugar something has a nice set of arms. Go America!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw them heading towards walmart!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Tim you forgot to mention they were all on electric motor chairs, free from the medicare/medicaid.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Kardashians are so much more classy!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll always watch " Dirty Jobs " with Mike Rowe. My favorite was when Mike met the mule loggers.

" Be careful with Jack, he's real sensitive! "


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

'See what I mean, you can't even walk down the aisle without getting run over by some fat %&$$ on a rascal!'

'I can seriously go from my bed to Wall Mart without leaving my mobility scooter.'

For the whole episode, see Raising the Bar. The show even picks on Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We used to have three channels and I could find something worthwhile to watch most of the time. I don't watch TV in the daytime or late at night. I go to sleep before 10PM and get up at 5:30 everyday. Now we have over a thousand channels and I end up flipping through the channels to find something. I usually end up on the Military Channel , the History channel, or some type of Documentary. I gave my movie preference on the thread about movies. I cannot bare to watch most movies that are totally unrealistic.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

The Earth is degenerating these days. Bribery and corruption abound.
Children no longer mind their parents, every man wants to write a book,
and it is evident that the end of the world is fast approaching.
-Assyrian Stone Tablet, c.2800 BCE

What else is new?

Ralph


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright, DKV, now you gone and done it! You can trash all the religious and political views of anyone you want, but then you had to go and call The Walking Dead trash TV. One of my favorites, set it up on the DVR and watch that and the 1 or 2 other shows that are airing in the same 3 month "season" anytime I want. I am just amazed at the makeup special effects, and I still wonder how many cosmetics people they employ for the episodes with large crowds (herds) of zombies.

For those of you that don't watch it, the show is about the people, not the "mobile deceased". And anyone who knows where that term comes from knows my favorite zombie movie.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dr Dirt I see you did not answer the point I made, re evil jews or whatever you said .Anyway I don't hate anyone I have jewish friends who agree with my sentiments , and I stand by what I say.That the jewish comunity run most of what we watch,in films and on tv (at least in the stuff we get from the usa over here in the UK),they seem to be heavily involved in what we watch, and in most of the usa comedy again I can only say that we see in the uk they are starring in what we watch that's not a statement of hatred. If you think it is you need psychological help. It just happens to be a fact of life.There is big big money in these shows and quite understandibly large numbers of people very many of the want a very large slice of the cake.MOst of them of the Jewish persuasion that's a fact .Now would I do it too, yes I would no hatred or antisemitism involved but I stand by the obvious facts. Or maybe I am constantly the watching the wrong stuff, and most cheap comedy is run by the Irish. Maybe I am just jealous but there is only so much of that cheap comedy we can take it's all the same regurgitated rubbish Alistair


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Allistair this discussion has moved along.
YOU see no offense - - but I would ask you to print the OP, and your comment #1…. then show your Jewish best friend and see if he reads it as I do-or as you say you intended it.

Say "I posted this on line and *several people *said it was offensive….. what do you think"


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

DrDirt.
Really you had to ask other people, why would anyone care what they thought, if they don't know them. 
Get over it and move on with your life, you said your peace and it's over.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

No I point out that I am the third person that read his comment and said WTF?! On this thread…

There are many Jewish CEO - - - but the idea that there is a religeous sect that is intent that we all watch crap, based on ideology is offensive.
People watch crap like Honey Boo Boo - because they are morons. Not because of Jewish Mind control.

When a person attributes an "Ill in Society" to the Jews… it is a small step to offer a SOLUTION… even a FINAL one.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

+100 DrDirt


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Give me a break, he wasn't depicting all Jewish people, just the ones running the Entertainment Industry. What are you trying to prove, one guy doesn't like Jewish people. In our society you can't dislike anyone, voice your opinion and your a bigot. 
His statement may have been uncalled for but I didn't see it as racist or bigotry. He was just making a statement which I believe was taken way out of context. 
I hear people make comments all the time that are much more derogatory then that and they aren't racist or bigots, it just a statement. 
I personalty don't think he meant any real harm or to be derogatory.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Come on guys, Scotsman did not say anything racist or mean any harm.
BTW, does racism fall under politics or religion? Remember, neither can be part of this thread.
Also, why am I not considered racist? I commented on my Jewish thoughts.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in.

Sorry to ruin your Resolution, I'm an A** and I can prove it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

All you racism mongers need to read this.

http://blogs.timesofisrael.com/jews-do-control-the-media/


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr dirt ,did you read that link in dkv's post?


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I would quote Eric Cartman, but it may be considered hate speech…


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, what the hell. Here are some quotes from Eric Cartman.

"Jews have been persecuted across the earth for good reason."

"Jews cannot be pirates."

"All Jews carry gold in small bags tied around their necks."

I'm not sure how the show gets away with it. Maybe because they pick on everyone, even Eskimos and Hippies.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you hear about the Elephant Mohel? It didn't pay well, but the tips were big.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

All Jews are Bankers and Hollywood producers.
All Italians are Mafia and hoodlums
All Irish are drunks
All polish folks are clueless
All Scots are cheapo's 
All muslims are terrorists
All greeks run restaurants
All India people run gas stations
All blondes are dumb
All blacks are criminals
All whites are racists
All people south of Illinois are hillbillies
All broadway male dancers are gay
All trades guys are Union activists

Care to lump more folks?


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

All Lj's are retired hobbyist?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

2 is even.
2 is prime.
All even numbers are prime.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Fat Bottom Girls make the Rocking World go Round


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This thread is a good example of why I rarely read The Coffee Lounge, started with an interesting premise then immediately became a sounding board for bigotry.

As for Rubicon, I never watched it but some people say the story was wrapped up in a season plus AMC never marketed the series so few people knew it existed. On the point of American vs British television, the Brits excel at television because they hire actors that can act and not because they are pretty or fit the target demographic; and they hire competent writers. Regardless of who controls television it boils down to many Americans love their garbage and so the producers keep feeding it to them.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, Project Hollywood has succeeded. Decades ago, we constructed an artificial environment disconnected from humanity. Its only function was to create even more artificial scenarios even further disconnected from humanity.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not just television! It's also the movies! All they can provide is very poor remakes of older movies. The older one were good but now they are applying a new "formula" to catch the current public and these new "hits" turn out be garbage.

One good example is "I, Frankenstein" were the Frankenstein monster is now a super hero .... give me a break, who thinks up this ********************!

Most of entertainment, TV and movies, is mind numing "Pferdescheisse", if you don't know German, it means horse ******************** which means it doesn't even rate the bull******************** level!

Is PBS the last bastion of any sanity on TV? How long will that last?

My rant is over!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

You have to admit Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter was original.

You fail to realize that artists have been "borrowing" from each other for centuries.

http://100swallows.wordpress.com/2008/03/04/michelangelo-and-raphael/

*Michelangelo never forgave Bramante and Raphael for what they did.

While he was away, Bramante opened up the Sistine Chapel and let his friend Raphael have a peek at the frescoes in the ceiling. Michelangelo had worked for months behind locked doors. He resented even Pope Julius' sneak visits. Now the cat was out of the bag before the frescoes were even finished.

And so far had the cat run that Raphael quickly changed this figure of Isaiah he had been working on in the St. Agostino church and made it Michelangelo-esque.*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no time for TV, thinking about it more I have much better use of the money I would have spent to watch said TV via some pay service for other things. It was not a difficult decision as most of what I hear about is reality TV based. Personally I have enough reality of my own. Like I want to watch another persons nightmare ya know? Having spent the past few nights setting up my new laptop I foresee someone coming up with that as a new reality TV show, The Wonderful World of Windows./ (laughing)


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The only thing real in those reality shows is the names of the people in them (not even sure about that),everything else seem rehearsed from the fake accidents,and fake reaction to them.
Has anyone seen this show called time warp? all they do is find things to burn ,break,explode and capture it all on a high speed camera,they all seem to act like a bunch of kids looking for a new thrill.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well said Jim C very well said anyway I am not anti Jewish I spoke about this with my best friend last night who is jewish though for many years not practicing ,and he said it is just a fact of life.I say if you investigate the facts, what I said initially is correct.It is not blaming anyone just making a statement of fact.Actually what I was really saying was it is all the same crap again and again and reffered to jewish as being more to do with typical jewish comedy which I don't find at all funny. However they do very well on it and good luck to them I mean that genuinely without sarcasm. I actually love many jewish people my best friend Irving is jewish he has been a friend of mine since we went to school together and he was my best man at my wedding 42 years ago and he is still my best pal we are like brothers.So I end this by absolutely apologising if anyone whom is hypersensitive re being called jewish, was, or is offended , and apologise unreservedly and without bias to anyone who is not jewish and offended. Alistair


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed the ad below DKV's post for some BDSM wear website?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

All I see are Home Depot ads.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Scotsman
My only disagreement with you is Jewish comedy. The jewish comedians of the 50's-60's (Borscht belt) were absolutely hilarious. And they made fun of their own lifestyles. Great shtick.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

waho, makes sense. I'm guessing bdsmists get their paraphernalia from HD. I could be wrong. Maybe Amazon has 1day shipping. Are there speciality stores? Where do you get your stuff woodbutcherbynight?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

*Am I the only one that noticed the ad below DKV's post for some BDSM wear website?*

The ads use the cookies on your computer to target you, what have you been doing?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess the UK has their own version of the US's Poopy Poo Poo…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim you are absolutely correct the old comedians were the best ,the very best .But now they are on a very tight schedule and with so many shows a week are having to churn it out.I think that seems to be the dilema with modern Jewish or indeed any modern comedy. I just think we have become at least what we see here in Britain Overexposed to the same old, same old rubbish . Perhaps also what you guys get exposed to in the USA and elsewhere is different, but believe me we get it shoved down our throats time after time.I just flip over now when that stuff comes on.Alistair


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Shows like Honey Boo Boo & the Kardashians are popular because it gives the re-calibrated middle classes something to feel superior about.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Popular shows are now also the extraordinary crude home videos.
Ridiculousness on MTV




Jackass 1, 2, 3D, Bad Grandpa

And extreme sports mishaps - like Nitro Circus

Movie Remakes - - or movies of bad 70's TV
Dukes of Hazard
Starsky and hutch
Remaking True Grit
remake Judge Dredd
Now advertising Remaking Robocop

There are no new ideas - - and "funny" is like the Limbo - - - "How low can you go!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

patcollins

Am I the only one that noticed the ad below DKV's post for some BDSM wear website?

The ads use the cookies on your computer to target you, what have you been doing?

I actually do not see any ads, but having read another post complaining about them I thought my comment amusing. (Laughing)

DKV, Before I left for Iraq in 2007 I have made some odd BDSM furniture for someone, got everything they asked for at the box stores. This went well until he sent a "model" to insure my measurements were correct. She arrived dressed normally, when I got my plywood out to compare my drawing I called for her to come out. She did, naked…. Yeah, that one I NEVER saw coming. (laughing)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This has to fit somewhere on this thread …
Thanks Odie
http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com/


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dan*, that is similar to *"we are from the government and we are here to help"*!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Dan, nice one!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan,
I take it all back.
You are O.K.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

